
ICQ Messenger Is Back. All things you should know about it - Dimitryophoto
https://medium.com/@Dimitryophoto/icq-is-back-and-there-are-11-things-you-should-know-about-it-b993dddfc234#.4ld8kq38w
======
disordinary
I used to know my ICQ number by heart, 300043 something.

